# white "stuff" growing in terrarium??



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Its at the top. I've had it for a while. It's spreading, but not super fast.


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

It seems to be mold. It will disappear with a better ventilation, or with the help of springtails :wink: .


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

At first I thought it was snow mold but now I don't really know. As far as ventilation goes there is a computer right directly above that area. I don't really think its not getting enough airflow. That part of the tank used to have a water fall and then I shut it off. As it became dryer the white stuff began to show up. There were spring tails in the tank at one time. The frogs may have gobbled them all up though. I'll try and re-seed.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

If not mold, and that was where your water fall was.... could be hard water deposits.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Spray it with distilled/RO water and see if it goes away.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I sprayed it today actually. Hopefully that will help. I've only used distilled water though so that would rule out water deposits, right?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

In theory. Ive gotten "distilled" water from Wal-mart before that left water spots :twisted:


----------

